# Top Rated Cat Litter on Amazon



## DellNec (Apr 19, 2011)

I was leaning towards getting World's Best for my new cat but after looking at the review on Amazon, I am now more confused than ever:

EverClean CLAY LITTER gets 4 1/2 stars out of 5

World's Best CORN LITTER gets 3 stars out of 5

Now I read that CORN litter can cause problems because cats are not supposed to eat corn and some are even allergic to it. 

HELP!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat ''Cat Attract'' Cat Litter? It is one of the best litters I have used and my cats are very happy with it. The dust level is much lower and it doesn't seem to track so much outside the litter box as Evergreen or World's Best. 

I have nine litter boxes (for six cats) and Cat Attract has great odor control and clumps well. When I used World's Best, two of my cats tried to eat it and I also didn't think care for the smell of the litter. I scoop out all the boxes twice a day.


----------



## chicagopunkie (May 15, 2011)

I was reading the same reviews on Amazon about WBCL. I use it but my cats don't cover their poo with that litter.

I am always smelling something and think one of them went outside of their litter box but they don't. Funky smell.......

Other than the smell, I love it!

I used Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat litter before that. I liked it because no dust and no tracking. I may go back to it. At the time, my Serafina was 6-7 months old and she'll be 1 yr old in one week.

I am hoping that Serafina will get better at using the litter box. Her brother, Ozzie, who is a little over 5 1/2 yrs old, is very good with the box but Sera keeps going up against the end of the litter box and then it stuck to it.

With the WBCL litter, that doesn't happen. But it is expensive! Plus the smell......

I have no idea what I am going to do. I've been googling and checking this and other forums for a couple days for cat litter reviews. 

Can anyone else suggest a good litter? The ones that say 99% dust free are normally very dusty. Precious Cat is 99.9% dust free and World's Best Cat Litter is not dusty, either.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

chicagopunkie said:


> I was reading the same reviews on Amazon about WBCL. I use it but my cats don't cover their poo with that litter.
> 
> I am always smelling something and think one of them went outside of their litter box but they don't. Funky smell.......
> 
> ...


I was using the Precious cat litter too for awhile. Jake likes to pee on the sides of the box too. It would stick like glue and then the odor would come. I also found that the clumps tended to break apart. Since I use open litter boxes it seemed to always smell like pee. I have 3 litter boxes for 2 cats and scoop at least 2x a day.

I just switched to World's Best. It certainly solves the problem of on the side peeing!! Jake isn't so sure about it yet. I only have it in one box so far and it is getting used. Shadow, my feral will go in anything. I hope to eventually switch all the boxes to World's Best. I love the fact that I can flush it.

We had used Feline Pine Clumping for almost 2 years with just Jake. I loved the superior odor control and it too was flushable. The clumps just always broke apart and since Jake always pees on the sides, it was a mess.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I use World's Best having been amazed to see it in my local pet shop (I like in England.)

Having initially had a quick munch, my girls soon learned it wasn't for eating. I wouldn't worry that your cats will consistently eat it. 

It's quite good, it does have somewhat of a 'unique' smell, but it absorbs well and is very easily scooped.

I can't compare to the other litters, having just discovered this one. I'll be on the look out for other international brands though.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

6cats4me said:


> I have nine litter boxes (for six cats) and Cat Attract has great odor control and clumps well. When I used World's Best, two of my cats tried to eat it and I also didn't think care for the smell of the litter. I scoop out all the boxes twice a day.


You scoop 9 litterboxes twice a day each? Wow, that's true dedication to the cause. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

We use World's Best, too. Sometimes the corn smell is yucky, I agree - but it is usually only noticeable just after use. 

My whole family is sensitive to perfumes, so this litter has been a good choice for us in that regard. We try to stay away from scented laundry detergent, dryer sheets, all that stuff - for me, especially too much scent makes me want to choke and run outside for air! 

Fran


----------



## D-Style (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to use world's best, it would get everywhere, I have black leather furniture and I would have to dust the back of the couch every day. Also, when scooping the litter it felt like I was breathing dust.

Currently use Dr. Elsey's precious cat, I think it's $30 at amazon, but I pay like $15 at petsmart. This is the best litter I have used, good odor control, no perfumes, nice hard clumps. Like chicagopunkie said, if they pee on the side of the box it will stick like crazy. I solved this problem by getting a bigger box, a homemade rubbermaid box, I also have a litter robot, which doesn't seem to have the sticking problem.

If you are going to use Dr. Elseys or any "heavy" litter, I would highly recommend the litter lifter, best scoop ever! Litter-Lifter Scoop | Cat Litter Box Scoop to LIFT Out Waste Not Clean Litter | Kitty Litter Scooper with Peaked Blades for Clumping Litter


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know much about kitty litter since I've never thought much of it, as long as it clumps and doesn't have artificial smell added to it. At the cat sanctuary there was a test of three or four different cheaper litters with several people weighing in, the Zellers (Truly) brand won.

So, for anyone in Canada, for a cheap cat litter it might be worth looking into.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Carmel said:


> I don't know much about kitty litter since I've never thought much of it, as long as it clumps and doesn't have artificial smell added to it. At the cat sanctuary there was a test of three or four different cheaper litters with several people weighing in, the Zellers (Truly) brand won.
> 
> So, for anyone in Canada, for a cheap cat litter it might be worth looking into.


Of course the Truly brand may not last long. I believe Target has bought the Zellers


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I don't remember what the brand is I use but it's the really cheap stuff from my locally owned pet store. $10 for a 40 pound bag. It's just plain clumping litter. It is a bit dusty when I first poured it into the box, but I don't notice any dust when Gabby uses her box. I don't smell anything either. It forms super hard clumps immediately. I think it would take a big whack from a hammer to break up the clumps. Gabby likes her litter box pretty full, the urine never has a chance to get to the bottom.

I just called the store and the brand of the litter is called Clumping Magic.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

You may have to ask for a store to specifically order it, I can't find it online anywhere. The bag is pretty plain with blue lettering and a dancing cat on it.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

October said:


> You scoop 9 litterboxes twice a day each? Wow, that's true dedication to the cause. My hat is off to you.


As you can see, I don't have any real life outside of my cat family, ha-ha!

It's just me and my cats and I'm home most of the time so it's just part of my daily routine. Also, because I have so many cats I worry about them developing litter box avoidance if I don't keep the boxes super-clean.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Of course the Truly brand may not last long. I believe Target has bought the Zellers


That's very true. I'm not sure what will happen to it then, maybe it'll stop being made. However I think not all of the Zellers are being taken over by Target.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Gabby169 said:


> You may have to ask for a store to specifically order it, I can't find it online anywhere. The bag is pretty plain with blue lettering and a dancing cat on it.


Think I found it.....

Clumping Magic

Not sure if that site is legit though.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

hmmmm that's not the bag I got. The bag was paper and really plain. I'll be getting another bag this week since I need to go to the pet store anyhow. Gotta conserve gas. I'm getting a car next week, I haven't had one in almost 3 years!

Maybe the person at the store told me the wrong name. They brought in the brand I got because the other brand's manufacturer had some production problems and the store couldn't get it in.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Ok, just as I thought the lady from the pet store gave me the wrong brand name. It's Premium Choice scoopable litter. Premium Choice Bentonite Scoopable Clumping Cat Litter

Depending on who they are selling it to the packaging can vary a bit. Premium Choice is their brand name but they manufacture and package for other brands too. I have just the plain variety. The bag I have is very similar to the picture on the first jug but the bag is a blue/white monochromatic instead of the full color. 

I swear this stuff is magic. The hardest clumping litter I've ever used. At $10 for a 40 lb bag it's a REALLY good deal


----------

